# Flourite vs Eco-Complete



## Raul-7 (Oct 17, 2003)

Which substrate is better in terms of nutrients and long-term benefits? I read somewhere that Eco-Complete is packed in Liquid Amazon buffered "Black Water" solution for organic water conditioning. Contains all mineral nutrients needed for luxuriant aquatic plant growth. Includes live Heterotrophic bacteria to rapidly convert fish waste into natural food for your plants. Is this true? :? Plus how much will I need to have a bed of 3"? Since it's filled with water, I need more than I think I need.. 

:arrow: 48x18x3/558=4.6 or 5, will these be enough if I get 5 bags?


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

http://www.plantedtank.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=3042

Read here for some opinion's :wink:


----------



## Rolo (Dec 10, 2003)

I was just wondering, since eco-complete and fluorite absorb alot of the nutrients in the water to bring it down to the roots, does this 
1. Hamper plants that draw nutrients from the water column.
2. Affect test results of NO3, PO4...and other nutrients?

Lastly, I heard somewhere that fluorite is kinda of sharp - and am wondering if it will be bad for a school of cories. Is eco-complete better for this situation?


----------



## GulfCoastAquarian (Jul 30, 2002)

While Flourite does have a high cation exchange capacity, and will absorb some nutrients to store for later use, I don't think it is high enough to hamper growth of plants that primarily obtain nutrients from the water column or affect test results. Unlike something with a really high CEC, like Activated Carbon, it just doesn't absorb that quickly or that much. 
As for sharpness and cories - the debate still rages. I personally saw the barbels of a half dozen cories slowly wear down to nubs and the fish eventually perish from foraging through my Flourite. They were fed plenty, with full bellies but they still contantly foraged and eventually died. I won't do cories in a Flourite tank again.


----------



## Raul-7 (Oct 17, 2003)

So basically, Flourite is better in the long run due to it's high CEC? What about Eco-Complete, what's it's storing capacity like?


----------



## George Willms (Jul 25, 2003)

I agree, whenever I pull plants out of my eco-complete I have to remove the grains from the roots, I've never had that happen with flourite, but it does happen to me with volcanit.


----------



## Raul-7 (Oct 17, 2003)

Since it has a high CEC, that means you never have to remove it...you just respike it tabs?


----------



## Rolo (Dec 10, 2003)

I just read in another forum http://www.fishinthe.net/html/forum/viewtopic.php?t=7866 that eco-complete is also sharp like fluorite and harms the cories barbs...I was wondering if you could top a layer of sand or gravel over the eco-complete to stop this.


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

IMO it isnt as sharp edged as Flourite is. Flourite is more like chips or shavings at times while the Eco is more rounded balls...but cories love the sand. :wink: 
For your cories just do what I did and add some Tahitan Moon Sand for them... its black and goes well with the Eco and they enjoy nosing around in it.


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 5, 2003)

Personally, I think they are both about the same when it comes to being a good substrate. I wouldn't believe what you read on the package of Eco-complete *in my opinion*. It states something to the effect that you don't need to add Co2 because of so and so. And I wouldn't count on the "live Heterotrophic bacteria," I don't see things living without oxygen in sealed bags. But I do prefer the color over flourite.


----------



## cruizer (Jan 8, 2004)

Being a newbie to this area, I have a newbie question.
I have seem people suggest using a thin layer of peat moss on the bottom of the tank. Is this necessary with a product such as eco-complete?

Also, since we are on the substrate question, is there any advantage to going with a light colored substrate? This thread seems to be about dark colored. Or maybe a mix of eco-complete and a light colored substrate?


----------



## GulfCoastAquarian (Jul 30, 2002)

cruizer said:


> Being a newbie to this area, I have a newbie question.
> I have seem people suggest using a thin layer of peat moss on the bottom of the tank. Is this necessary with a product such as eco-complete?


This provides some organic matter that would act as a time-release fertilizer as the peat was broken down into inorganic phosphate. It's not necessary with Eco-Complete, but I think a thin layer could still help.



cruizer said:


> Also, since we are on the substrate question, is there any advantage to going with a light colored substrate? This thread seems to be about dark colored. Or maybe a mix of eco-complete and a light colored substrate?


Aside from disliking the appearance of a light colored substrate, I feel it causes too much reflection in the tank, making fish appear one-dimensional and bland. A mix of light and cark colored substrates will simply have a salt and pepper look that very few will likely be fond of.
The trend these days is dark, but you choose what looks best to _you_.


----------



## Buc_Nasty (Oct 22, 2010)

Buck said:


> IMO it isnt as sharp edged as Flourite is. Flourite is more like chips or shavings at times while the Eco is more rounded balls...but cories love the sand. :wink:
> For your cories just do what I did and add some Tahitan Moon Sand for them... its black and goes well with the Eco and they enjoy nosing around in it.


Wouldnt the tahitian moon eventually just settle below the larger pieces of eco-complete? because I know for a fact that eco complete has many different particle sizes from fine sand to basically rocks...at first its all mixed up but in a day or two the fine stuff settles and rocks are always on top


----------



## takadi (Dec 13, 2010)

I've been hearing alot of people say that eco results in a really sharp increase in ph after putting it in their tanks. For that reason alone I'd go with flourite. Flourite is really really dirty though


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

takadi said:


> I've been hearing alot of people say that eco results in a really sharp increase in ph after putting it in their tanks. For that reason alone I'd go with flourite. Flourite is really really dirty though


Rinse flourite original really well and dry it first before placing it in the tank. I've done this several times with a whole bag rinsed at one time. Less than a cup of fines was actually lost (could care less).

















On the Eco topic

Two 55g tanks recently filled. 4 bags eco-complete, 43g actual water column. Filled with RO water 0.0dGH, 0.0dKH, 48hrs with a power head running 2dGH, 3dKH, api drop test kits. This rise in water parameters stopped after two 50% water changes.

HTH


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

That's a pretty nifty washing setup!

I personally just use a bucket and blast the stuff with the garden hose till the water runs off clear.

I'm sure your way is much quicker, though. :thumbsup:


----------



## ktownhero (Mar 21, 2011)

I'm relatively new to planted tanks, but if my 10+ years of reef and 15+ years of regular freshwater have taught me anything, it's that most of what you read on forums about things like this are matters of opinion and preference (aka what people already own), and not really actually matters of what is better. 

When you see products like Flourite and Eco-Complete which are CONSTANTLY compared and CONSTANTLY debated it usually means this: it doesn't freakin' matter which one you choose. The success or failure of your tank will not be contingent on either one. 

So, when you take that element away the decision becomes much less serious and stressful. Now you just get to worry about making the decision based on convenience or aesthetics. With that said, I ultimately decided on Eco-Complete because it's way more convenient. You don't have to deal with washing it, you just put it in your tank... and you don't have to worry about accidentally clouding the crap out of your tank.


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

Every decision people make ultimately comes down to choice and taste true enough. These products are heavily marketed and take a pretty good bite out of one’s tank fund on a larger tank. Making the purchase I can understand the questions. Eco is ‘lighter’ so it holds the smaller plants not as well as Fluorite. Flourite does have a sharper edge on most of the fragments. Textures / weight really can’t be seen in a picture well enough without touching the stuff. Not serious and stressful (imo) but people asking opinions on something they have no experience with is my thought when answering these posts. 
Fill a tank with the wrong substrate, dose the ferts wrong or otherwise mess up a tank and many swear off tanking. Read a post awhile back by a member that cursed all dirt (soil) use in a planted aquarium as a living hell reborn. Further reading through the thread found river gravel (round pebble) used as a capping material. The soil didn’t make the tank a failure the capping material and maintenance practices did. The capping material used was too large and could not contain the dirt. Gravel vacuuming in the tank compounded the problem pulling up even more dirt. More forum reading or questions asked could have saved these folk’s months of effort and frustration.
Personally I prefer Flourite and feel it performs the task task I want it too.
Living is learning so ask away and Hoppy, Laurel, Sara, MisterGreen, me :icon_roll if I can, will try and answer. The membership here is great at doing that.


----------

